# Clicking or tapping noise coming near left fender



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Clicking or tapping noise coming from near left fender. (hear it while in Cab.

last few months I've been getting a tap, tap , Click click, tap, clicking,
maybebetter decribed as a "Ticking " noise. :crying::crying:

This clicking sound is every second or every two seconds interval but not consistantly every second, sort of random. 

Sound was coming from under the engine compartment, and I was hearing it while driving, or while stopped at a light.

I haven not yet crawed under the truck yet, but I suspect its in the pully system or engine belt system. (obviously some moving part). 
Figured I 'd make a post to see if any one else has had similar problem.
:nerd:

where should I start looking?


1997 Nissan HB P/U.
205,000 miles.
2.4 4-cylinder Fuel Inj.
XE body, and auto Trans.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

When you say 'under the engine compartment' do you mean as low as the front wheel?

Maybe jack the truck off the ground and spin the wheel by hand for a bit. 

I also associate ticking sounds with valves and exhaust leaks. Maybe as the exhaust expands and contracts it's affecting the tick?

Does it change based on acceleration?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

Does it sound anything like this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xVWIKXD-Ow


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

If so, I figured out my problem:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brRTDvCq0gI


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Replies.

In the next few days I will have to jack it up, and listen to locate the Source of the clicking.

Untill I do that, its a mystery,

It s not as gravel sound like that in the video.
S/T


----------



## Shut-Trip (Oct 18, 2012)

The noice is a ticking sound and does sound simliar to a tapping valves, however..
it s coming from under the , or around the driver side wheel, or some where in that general area. plus, valves have that "Oil- " or hydrilic tone, this is more like a "Clacking"
sound.
Oh well, guess I 'll find out when i craw under the truck.


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm guessing you have the V6, then.

Look for a broken exhaust stud on the exhaust manifold.


----------

